Ask HN: Some important/interesting YouTube channels 4 dev/programmer you follow? - pawanpe
======
Rmilb
I love the funfunfunctions series where he covers advanced programming topics
and functional programming in javascript.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

~~~
pawanpe
thank you!

------
nuane
I remembered that this question was asked recently; and lo-and-behold---

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651)

~~~
pawanpe
Hey thanks for the link!

------
odisbey
Beau teaches Javascript paired with your own reading is great.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWKjhJtqVAbk2qRZtWSzC...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWKjhJtqVAbk2qRZtWSzCIN38JC_NdhW5)

------
elfuego
I follow simple programmer by John Sonmez -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFxdcuY-S6yjZGq_2cjilHg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFxdcuY-S6yjZGq_2cjilHg)

